# which CPU cooler



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

The new computer will be a DS3 motherboard (775 socket) with dual core 3 GHz in an antec 900. I tend to jostle it around, so i'm concerned about weight, but would like to take advantage of having the 120 and 250 mm fans both aruond the CPU. The BIG zalman HSF's would be nice, but at 800 grams, i don't want to break the board when i move it around to add/remove stuff from the case (as i'm always doing).

At the same time, the traditional mounts (7500 ect) take up alot of physical board space but as an advantage they cool the northbridge a little depending on where it's mounted. 

what would be better?


----------



## damen (Sep 6, 2007)

one thing you should keep in mind is that a lot of the heavier heatsinks/fans come with special mounting brackets, that go on the back of the mobo, that help prevent it from breaking the board. I loved my zallman, right up until the fan broke and I wound up with a dead CPU.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i've seen that, but that's why i question it. As much as i move my computer around, if i have a HSF weighing basically half a pound (1100 grams is half a pound) and only a plastic clip holding it, 1. i dont want to break the clip, 2. I don't want it to hang downward/bend the board, 3. it only braces around the CPU, it doesn't prevent that whole section of board from warping or bending downward, even with all the screws holding the motherboard to the case tightened.


----------



## Nakira (Sep 9, 2007)

Just go with safety then. If your fussing over it being mounted then just go with the safer option.


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

I've used a zalman 9500 and thermaltake v1. zalman uses that mounting bracket behind the mobo and although its extremely stable its heavy and more of a pain to install. My v1 is lighter and uses the 4pin connectors which was far easier to install and i've taken on my mobo and moved it all around and my case etc. and never once given me any worries


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Remember not to under-estimate Intel's stock cooler which works very well for the Conroes, Allendales, and Kentsfields. For a good cheap cooler, look at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835133009

The Zalman 7700 is also a nice step up. But remember if you are not overclocking the one above will be more than adequate (unless you have a Prescott P4).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118115


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

heres you a cooler!seriously though zalmans are very nice coolers.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

holy sweet, what would that thing be used for? a dual core 9 GHz processor? 

I'd like to stick that on a 2 GHz machine and see if it could be physically frozen..


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

It's a dual core 1.8 that i will OC to dual 3.0 GHZ


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Go with the Zalman 7700 if you can fit it. The 9500 is good if you can use the mounting kit.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Heck after seeing the post in the other topic showing the tunnel style cooler, I may go with that based on what was said in that topic. Is that the 9500?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes. That is a good cooler.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Well at least then i wont have to worry about the fan color. I like the scheme i have now, but with the new PSU and CPU cooler all i'll have left will be the side fan..which i will probably swap out for whatever color the CPU fan comes in (either blue or green).


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah that zalman 9500 will keep ya good,and cool.


----------

